# Vivarium review Pro-Cages



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Over six months ago I had two vivariums delivered by Pro-Cages who are based in Spain.

I've not fully reviewed them to date as I wanted to fully run them "live" for some time to ensure everything was ok.

So here we are with the 6 month review.

Rather than drone on I thought a bullet point may be easier.



*Delivery *from the manufacturer in Spain was very quick from the point of order taking only a week.
*Packing* was very good with all elements well protected and everything where it should be.
*Instructions* were very good and easy to follow.
*Quality* of materials is superb and looks just as good as when I initially built them up.
*Fit* is very good with no obvious machining faults.
*Overall performance *is very good and the insulation factors is high.
*Value* is superb.
*Contact and after care *is second to none and the owner is easy to get hold of in Spain!
Would I buy from Pro-cages again?

Without doubt, a great company to deal with.


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds good any pic's?What are the inside edges like ???

Rob


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

oooh brilliant, what type of vivs were these Graeme? (i.e. fibreglass, wood etc?) how many did you get? Id be interested in cost and finish if youd be so kind


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> oooh brilliant, what type of vivs were these Graeme? (i.e. fibreglass, wood etc?) how many did you get? Id be interested in cost and finish if youd be so kind


Hope you are keeping well!

They are made of high Density Plastic sort of stuff which actually looks more like wood.

I'll pm you with a video

Graeme


----------



## Speeple (Feb 12, 2009)

I have three of these (4x2x2), Raul is how a businessman should be, very willing to help - and his product is superb and well priced.


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

I will be looking for a viv that can cope with high humidity environments in the coming months, are these fit for purpose? Would owners of them say that they compare favourably with herptek/vision/HP terra? The prices certainly do, and I like the way they look as well. Does anyone use the heating elements available on the pro cages website?


----------

